# [Cepheus Engine]Type E Starports



## middenface (Dec 21, 2019)

The Class E Starport guide is a Referee resource for the Cepheus Engine RPG and classic 2d6 Science Fiction roleplaying game in the Otdalennyy Subsector (though it should be easily placed anywhere you like)

It contains the following:

Introduction on how to use this book.
The Otdalenny Subsector
Standard Class E Starport Certification Requirments
Design and specifications for Starport Vehicles
The layout and facilities for a 'certified' E Class Starport
System and World Maps for 4 systems.
Location Maps for Key Locations
Adventure Plot Hooks in the the systems for Referees.
Original deck plans for ships to be encountered. (7 in total)
Class E Starports - Moon Toad Publishing | DriveThruRPG.com

Tom Price was responsible for the Happy Landing article in White Dwarf 53


----------

